# Plantronics GameCom 780 USB Cable Repair



## ShoeLace1291 (May 27, 2009)

About 8 months or so back, I bought the Plantronics GameCom 780 USB Surround-Sound Headset. It's been great, except for the USB cable. The problem with it was that the cable itself was getting extremely curled up. The curls were hindering the overall length of the cable. I eventually decided to try to straighten out the cable by pulling it down along the corner of the edge of my desk, back and forth. This worked the first couple of times, however, the same spots started to curl up again. I tried it again, and it straightened. I was doing this while the headset was plugged in and I had music playing. At one point, the music stopped and I had no sound.

I decided to strip the insulation of the wire over the area that I was straightening and found that the wires inside had broken completely. I attempted to reconnect them with duct tape. When I found that that hadn't worked, I reattempted and reattempted, but I have not had any luck at all.

Does anyone know of an easy way to replace the cable of this headset? The opposite end(not the plug end) is hard-wired into the headset itself, so it's not like I can just buy a new one. Any ideas?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Replace it.

The wire used in those cables is so fine that it typically cannot be repaired. The proper repair would be to solder the ends together, but that typically will not work with those type of wires.

And not that is matter now, but you shouldn't pull/stretch/"straighten" headphones wires...because the wires are thin and fragile and it typically results in what you are now experiencing.

If the cord isn't long enough, get an extension cable.

Live and learn.


----------

